# Monster-Mania Con/March 12-14, Cherry Hill, NJ



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to get over at least one of the days.

http://www.monstermania.net/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this primarily a "meet the stars" event or do they also have a lot of vendors of horror-related merchandise?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Tons of vendors/merch/DVDs, etc. which is why I primarily attend. The sessions and presentations are interesting as well. 

And no I'm not one of those who shells out $ for autographs, I could care less. I have a better time just running into actors and directors in the hallway, or the bar.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Roxy...the one's we've gone to have been primarily movies showing and a meet the stars as well as Q&A sessions. There were vendors, but from what I saw, it was mostly movie type memorabilia and not so much Halloween stuff, although there were a few booths. We went just because some of hubbys favorite horror movie stars were there and he was able to meet one of his favorites...Angus Scrimm. If you have nothing else scheduled for the day, it's not a bad way to spend a day in March. It didn't look like there were too many people there this time around that we'd want to go see. They do it again in August I think, and then there is always Horrorfind weekend down by you. If they add more people we may go if we're not in South Carolina that weekend.


----------

